# Laptop zum Programmieren. 800-1000€



## divadvo (2. Juli 2018)

*Laptop zum Programmieren. 800-1000€*

[size=+1] TL DR [/size]
Ich brauche ein Laptop zum Programmieren. Dualboot Linux & Windows. Kein Gaming.
Da ich den größten Teil meines Tages vorm Computer verbringe, sind Akkulaufzeit, Tastatur und Bildschirmgröße die wichtigsten Aspekte für mich.


[size=+1] Vorlage [/size]
*Budget: *
Am besten 800 Euro. Oder 1000/1100 Euro, wenn es sich wirklich lohnt und ich der Laptop um einiges besser ist / länger benutzbar ist

*Anwendungsbereich: *
Uni. Hauptsächlich zum Programmieren. IntelliJ / VSCode / Docker. Chrome. 
_Kein Gaming_.
Windows und Manjaro/Ubuntu im Dual boot. 
Ich werde machmal Windows für Photoshop benutzen.

*Bildschirmgröße*:
17 ist zu groß. also bis 15

*Bildschirmauflösung*:
Nicht weniger als Full HD 1920x1080

*Glare/Matt*:
Matt wäre wahrscheinlich besser, aber ich bin da offen.

*Akkulaufzeit*:
So lange wie möglich.

*Gewicht*: 
Leicht. Ich werde den Laptop immer herumschleppen.

*Besondere Anforderungen*:
Gute Tastatur
Gutes Touchpad
SSD. HDD brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich eine externe Festplatte verwenden könnte.
Mindestens 8GB RAM
Ich würde den Laptop auch an ein Monitor anschließen wollen.
_Studentenrabatt möglich?_

[size=+1] Derzeitiger Rechner[/size]
Das ist mein derzeitiger Rechner, den ich seit August 2013 habe. Wenn der Laptop mindestens genauso schnell ist, wäre super.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) 
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)


----------



## zael84 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop zum Programmieren. 800-1000€*

Da gibt es sooooo viele 

z.B.
Dell Inspiron 15 5570 silber, Core i7-8550U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD ab €'*'825,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo ThinkPad E580 schwarz, Core i7-8550U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Radeon RX 550 (20KS001RGE) ab €'*'818,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aber ich würde das hier nehmen:
Dell Inspiron 13 5379, Core i7-8550U, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD (5GKKM) ab €'*'1013,03 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Gibts als Convertable und normles Notebook.
Dell Advantage for Students | Dell Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop zum Programmieren. 800-1000€*



zael84 schrieb:


> Da gibt es sooooo viele


Was mal wieder von den nicht genannten Anforderungen abhängt.

 Nachdem die "Bildschirmgröße" eines der wichtigsten  Dinge ist, würde ich keinen 13" Laptop nehmen, wenn ich in der Uni darauf langfristig programmieren müsste. Wobei für mich die beiden Aussagen "Da ich den größten Teil meines Tages vorm Computer verbringe" und "Leicht. Ich werde den Laptop immer herumschleppen." nicht zusammen passen. Und noch viel weniger passt dann zum "Herumtragen" die Aussage "SSD. HDD brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich eine externe Festplatte verwenden könnte."

Trage ich den Laptop jeden Tag (mehrmals) durch die Gegend, ist eine ext. HDD in NoGo und viel zu lästig (und sowieso nur als Archivmedium zu gebrauchen), also muss die SSD groß genufg für die Anforderungen sein. Womit 256 GB für mich (mit zwei OSen und Docker) viel zu wenig wären, genauso wie 8 GB Ram nur auf Grund der Preises akzeptabel sein könnten.

Da ein PC vorhanden ist, sollten soche Entscheidungen bereits getroffen sein. Ich kann da nur von meinen Hobbyprojekten zu Hause die Rückschlüsse für mich ziehen (und ja, die lassen sich zur Not auch auf einem 10,6" Windows-Tablet mit 4 GB Ram starten, um im Hotel mal einen Bugfix zu erstellen). Genauso kann man mit dem Desktop-PC problemlos vergleichen, ob ein i5-8250U genügt oder ob es doch in i7 (odre gar eine H-Ausfertigung) sein muss.

Bei beschränkten Budget würde ich daher lieber zu einem i5-8250U mit 512GB SSDD und 16 GB Ram greifen wie zu einem i7-8550U mit 8 GB und 256 GB SSD. Dazu würde ich niemals einen Schminkspiegel zum Arbeiten kaufen, wenn ich nicht zwingend Touch entwicklen muss (dann geht es leider fast nicht ohne).

Da ich vermutlich andere Prioritäten setzen würde (mir ist FullHD mittlerweile zu klein zum dauerhaften Programmieren, egal ob auf 13 oder 27"), würde ich einen
ASUS Zenbook UX331UAL-EG050T blau ab €' '877,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder bei höherem Gewicht und mehr Ram
ASUS Zenbook UX310UA-FC973T grau ab €' '888,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
kaufen und zu Hause dann einen vernünftigen Monitor anschließen. Und dann würde ich bei beiden 200 Euro zusätzlich für eine 1TB SSD einplanen

Als 15" Gerät fällt mir spontan nichts ein. Der genannte Lenovo E580 wäre für mich u.U. etwas, wenn er exakt einmal am Tag von zu Hause in die Uni und zurück transportiert wird. 2,3 Kg sind für die heutige Zeit schon eine Ansage (aber irgendwo muss man ja sparen, und wenn das Gerät eh nur 2-3 Jahre genutzt werden solle, mag das irrelevant sein). Ein XPS 15 kostet zwar erheblich mehr, wiegt dafür aber auch 0,5kg weniger und ist bei gleicher Bildschirmgröße spürbar kleiner.

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass man den E580 mit i5-8250U schon für gut 700 Euro bekommt, bleibt auch noch Geld für SSD und Ram übrig.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop zum Programmieren. 800-1000€*

Oder Du holst dir gleich sowas Inspiron 15 5000 2-in-1
Inspiron 15 2-in-1 System der 5000 Serie | Dell Deutschland
15 Zoll, 16Gb, 500Gb SSD, keine extra Grafikkarte


----------



## efdev (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop zum Programmieren. 800-1000€*

Wenn ich aktuell nen neuen Laptop kaufen würde, dann wohl das Thinkpad E480(485)/580(585).
Ich selbst arbeite aktuell an einem Yoga S1 mit 12,5" das geht auch wenn man sich daran gewöhnt und über die Tastatur geht nichts .

Bei Campuspoint z.B. mit Studentenrabatt ist das E580 für 700€ zu haben.


----------

